# Atlanta Area Aquarium Association Auction Sunday, Sept. 21, 2014 11 am until all sold



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Exhibition Hall, Atlanta State Farmer's Market
16 Forest Parkway
Forest Park, Georgia 30297

Mostly freshwater fish and plants. Register online (recommended) or in person. Will accept credit cards

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php?9613-Fall-2014-Auction-Registration-is-now-OPEN!!!

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/showthread.php?9616-Changes-to-Semi-Annual-Auction

http://www.atlantaproducedealers.org/APDA_Map.pdf


----------

